# [Help] Urgent Blue Screen Of Death



## G.Ashwinkumar (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi guys i've been facing the blue screen of death issue from yesterday.I know there are already many thread on this issue but also did notice the solution was different for different people so thats why i created my own thread.

*Stuff i did recently in my computer:*
1) Recently i've installed two softwares one is visual studio ultimate 2013 edition and another is VMware Workstation(10). But yesterday i uninstalled visual studio 2013 and then several other stuff it installed( like some IIS something and some server related stuff from my control panel i had to do this as i did a full install f all the packages with visual studio).
2) I used to dual boot with ubuntu and yesterday i removed ubuntu completely by deleting the partition and then to fix the bootloader executed this command in recovery with my live usb bootrec.exe/ fixmbr

I've thoroughly checked for virus with Norton internet security, MalwareBytes Anti Malware, and superantispyware and nothing found.

This is what i see after the pc reboots, 

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1033

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	a
  BCP1:	0000000000000008
  BCP2:	0000000000000002
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	FFFFF8000320433E
  OS Version:	6_1_7601
  Service Pack:	1_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\072014-21075-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Ashwin\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-55395-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
  Windows 7 Privacy Statement - Microsoft Windows

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt

This is the error shown before the pc shuts down.

*s26.postimg.org/dsxhdttqh/IMG_20140720_130453.jpg



 I was asked 3 things one the dump files, and then one with the msinfo32 stuff and then my system specifications.

1) MSInfo32 file: Simple File Sharing and Storage.
2) Speccy system specs: ASHWIN-PC
3) Dump files:  My dump files
What might be the cause of this issue? Help me to solve it please!


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jul 21, 2014)

So you have 3 Scanning software processes running in parallel? Thats never a good idea. Keep the NIS and dump the rest. 

Have you tried the repair installation option from the installation disk? Run it to replace and missing or corrupt files.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 23, 2014)

run memtest86 first

- - - Updated - - -

this is definately memory management issues
 *i.imgur.com/dmDcgJj.jpg

As I said earlier load Memtest86 and run test(Pay close attention to tests). If that gives error then try windows' memory diagnostics utility. (keep pressing F8 while booting>repair computer)

Did you changed any RAMs recently?
provide cpu-z TXT report.


----------

